# 2 x Waxstock Tickets for Auction!



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone.

I can't make it to Peterborough so am putting my 2 tickets up for charity auction to DW's chosen charity.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=87888

I'll start this now at £1.00 and it'll end at midnight tomorrow. Tickets will be posted by first class recorded at my cost on Wednesday to the winner.

Winning payment should be made directly to the charity or via whizzer here please.

Please enter your bid below and it'll run until tomorrow.

DW have OK'd this.

Bid away and good luck


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

£10 from me.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

£20


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

£21.00


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Winning bid above. Please PM me your name & address so I can post tickets today.

Contact whizzer to make payment to DW's charity.

Thanks to all who bid


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

Pm'd AndyC to confirm!


----------

